# Huskee/Speeco Hyd Oil Filter number?



## kd460 (Jun 21, 2010)

Picked up a 22 ton model from TSC about a week ago. Nice machine, I have split some elm, some black walnut, cherry, oak, and maple with it so far. Has split everything I have thrown at it, but I admit, I have not had any real nasty knotty stuff yet. So far, I am happy with it and the $1000 price tag.

Anyways, I am approaching 5 hours and will change the motor oil, thinking of synthetic, but will wait a little while longer for that. 

The hydraulic oil filter needs to be changed out at 10 hours, and I stopped at TSC to pick up a filter, but got the deer in the headlight look. Unfortunately, the guy who sold me the splitter (he knew his stuff, but I think he was the only one) was off on vacation.

Anyways, does anyone know what the part number (or the cross reference number to another brand) for the hyd. oil filter? The one on the splitter now does not have any numbers, names, or markings at all. Just a plain white spin on filter.

Lastly, is the hyd fluid gonna dump out on me when I unscew the filter? I'm not talking a little dribble, I'm talking free draining of the tank? Sorry, never owned a hyd splitter before and am knew to hydraulics. Thanks, KD


----------



## Tendencies (Jun 21, 2010)

If you can get the filter off with out losing all your oil, take it to NAPA or local auto parts and they'll hook you up by measuring the filter, wheres your filter located? Don't know much about TSC unit's, my filters on the outlet side of the detent lever block so all I ever lose is whats in the filter, if yours is low your gonna have to have another filter ready to go or rotate your splitter somehow to get the filter above the tank.......


----------



## kd460 (Jun 21, 2010)

Yes, sorry, filter is low and on the return. About an inch above the bottom of the tank. 

I suppose, if I have to, I can drain the fluid into a clean container and then take the filter in for a match up. 

Hopefully somebody will chime in with a filter number, I still have some time before I change it. Thanks, KD


----------



## TreePointer (Jun 22, 2010)

Check out the description for this filter from Tractor Supply:

Return Line Filter Element

I'm not ready to change the filter on my Huskee 35-ton model yet, but I probably will spin that one on the return line if the length is the same as the one currently installed.


----------



## Nosmo (Jun 22, 2010)

At my TSC store I was looking around near the plumbing and hydraulic fittings section and there is where I found the filter for my splitter.

You'd think it would be over in the section with the oil and filters .

Nosmo


----------



## kd460 (Jun 22, 2010)

Just found this:

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=80997


----------



## Caz (Jun 22, 2010)

TreePointer said:


> Check out the description for this filter from Tractor Supply:
> 
> Return Line Filter Element
> 
> I'm not ready to change the filter on my Huskee 35-ton model yet, but I probably will spin that one on the return line if the length is the same as the one currently installed.



Thats the one you need. You'll find it near the hydraulic rams at TSC. I just used it to change out the one on my 22 T Huskee.


----------



## kd460 (Jun 22, 2010)

Caz said:


> Thats the one you need. You'll find it near the hydraulic rams at TSC. I just used it to change out the one on my 22 T Huskee.



Did you drain the hyd fluid first? Or did you work fast at swapping it out? Thanks, KD


----------



## Caz (Jun 22, 2010)

Drained the fluid first using the drain on the bottom of the tank. 
My fluid was milky colored so i drained it and put in new fluid & filter.


----------



## kd460 (Jun 22, 2010)

Caz, thanks, don't think I have a drain on mine, just gotta pull the hose. Suppose I could weld on in there. KD


----------



## Caz (Jun 23, 2010)

Have a look at the bottom of your tank. If its a new splitter, it should have a drain. 
I would not weld on a tank that has had fluid in it.


----------



## kevin j (Jun 23, 2010)

If the fluid is grey or milky it has water in it. Change it.
Drain or cycle the cylinder to get out the old fluid also before refilling. 

There are water removal elements that can be used temporarily in place of a regular filter, but in a high flow return line they would not be very effective. On a 2 or 3 gpm side loop flow through the element they work pretty well, although slow.



If fluid is ok, but filter is below the fluid level and you can't just tilt the splitter, remove the breather and put a shop vac on thefill/breather port. Then change the filter. The vacuum will hold fluid in the tank and minimal mess. 

I've done it several times on 400+ gallon tanks to pull pump lines and cap off. 


k


----------



## kgreer (Jun 23, 2010)

Filter #s 

Fram 1653A
Napa 1553
Cross 1A9023 
Baldwin BT839
Wicks 51553

Kd460, here are some crossover part#s for a replacement filter for your Speeco splitter. To answer your other question, yes hydraulic fluid will pour out when you unscrew the filter. You can drain the entire tank first in to a clean container and then re-use the oil or you can put a container under the filter and then change the filter quickly. The fluid caught by the container can then be poured back in to the unit.

If you have any questions, you can call us here at [email protected] 800-525-8322

Thanks

Kevin from SpeeCo.


----------



## kd460 (Jun 23, 2010)

No water in the hyd fluid. Just trying to think ahead and get everything ready for scheduled maintenence.

Caz, no drain plug, but disconnecting the feed hose is easy enough. It's about a half inch from the bottom of the tank.

Kevin/[email protected], thanks for the info and the cross reference numbers. It's a big help. Thanks, KD


----------



## TreePointer (Jun 23, 2010)

Kevin comes through, once again!


----------



## Rickochet (Jun 26, 2010)

TreePointer said:


> Kevin comes through, once again!



Kevin is one of the main reasons we buy Speeco!!!!! He is there if you need him!!!!


----------



## ray benson (Jun 26, 2010)

That Wix number 51553 is a 33 micron filter. A 51551 is the 10 micron.
http://www.wixfilters.com/filterlookup/ResultsPart.asp?PartNo=51553


----------



## Truchaos (Sep 19, 2010)

kgreer said:


> Filter #s
> 
> Fram 1653A
> Napa 1553
> ...



Kevin, will the filters you listed work for the 35 ton model as well? 

I'm trying to help my brother in-law find a filter and parts, he doesn't use the internet. Can you tell me where the model number is located on the splitter? The 35 ton pdf's online show the engine on the wrong side. On his model, if the splitter were connected to a vehicle, the 12.5hp motor is on the passenger side. 

Thanks for any info you can provide.
Jerry


----------



## Streblerm (Sep 20, 2010)

I think most splitters, speeco and other brands, use the same filter. I have a craftsman (MTD) and it takes the same filter.

I would also like to add the *Hastings HF732* as another option. This is the 25 micron filter. I believe the 10 micron version is a HF731.


----------



## NC4TN (Sep 21, 2010)

Truchaos said:


> Kevin, will the filters you listed work for the 35 ton model as well?
> 
> I'm trying to help my brother in-law find a filter and parts, he doesn't use the internet. Can you tell me where the model number is located on the splitter? The 35 ton pdf's online show the engine on the wrong side. On his model, if the splitter were connected to a vehicle, the 12.5hp motor is on the passenger side.
> 
> ...



Jerry....those listed will work just fine on the 35 tonner. I use the NAPA 1553 on both my 22 and 35 tonner. I'm sure Kevin will confirm this when he logs back on to the site.


----------



## Conkers (Sep 21, 2010)

Donaldson P551553 is the same size. It is a 25 micron filter.

I get them from work and they cost me $3.90 each.


----------



## kgreer (Sep 22, 2010)

Truchaos said:


> Kevin, will the filters you listed work for the 35 ton model as well?
> 
> I'm trying to help my brother in-law find a filter and parts, he doesn't use the internet. Can you tell me where the model number is located on the splitter? The 35 ton pdf's online show the engine on the wrong side. On his model, if the splitter were connected to a vehicle, the 12.5hp motor is on the passenger side.
> 
> ...



Yes, this works on all of our models.


----------



## Dr. Hackemoff (Sep 22, 2010)

Changed the filter on my 34 ton Speeco last night with a WIX 51553. I cleaned the fill plug and wrapped black tape around the breather hole. Staged the bucket and new filter, removed the old one, wiped the oil off my hands, and installed the new one. Probably 10-15 seconds of time. I only lost a pint of oil at most. If I had a helper handy to spin the new one on, I wouldn't have lost more than a cup.

Is this about what everyone else is seeing for fluid loss?


----------



## Erik B (Oct 1, 2010)

I was told by one of the small engine mechanics at Farm and Fleet to tip the splitter towards the foot and you would have very little oil spilled. I tried it and the only oil I had to deal with was the oil in the filter. 
This is my first time trying to post a picture. Wish me luck.


----------



## Nosmo (Oct 1, 2010)

*Added Rep*

I added rep to your post. Thank you for the info about tilting the splitter towards the foot before changing the filter.

Nosmo


----------

